# A Dreamie You Ended Up Not Actually Liking?



## Mioki (Feb 8, 2015)

Have you ever had a dreamie in your grand list and then you finally get them and it's like wow

I don't think I really like you;;

I know it's really weird, but this has happened to me quite a few times. I have mixed feelings about Chief right now. His house is gross. I hope I can work with him on this. I've also decided against Lolly and Ruby previously.


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 8, 2015)

This has happened to me before, and I put up a thread about it a long while back and I think a lot of people have had this happen. Some examples that just did not click, Jay, was one, right now am going through this with Flora, it just is not clicking and I really wanted her. It may be I have too many peppies right now. It can be hard if haven't had them before and are going by picture. 

  I have also had the opposite happen and fell in love with ones I thought were quick outs that were lesser known like Gayle and Margie and Bangle. Or let someone go and really regretted Eunice was one of those and had to fight to get them back or was just really sad after but was not a dream like Mitzi. Like now I have Lolly and she was not a dream but I am fond of her, I am hesitant to let her go that I may regret but I have a few starters in that town that need to go first still so have time to think on it.


----------



## Sherra (Feb 8, 2015)

I kind of feel that way about Ankha.


----------



## loreiid (Feb 8, 2015)

I feel guilty about it, but I have Coco in my town, now I have 2 normals (I have Tia) but I think I like Tia more??? they say the same things and I really dislike that. Im mixed///


----------



## aliscka (Feb 8, 2015)

I wanted Genji really bad but now that I have him it's kind of like... eh. XP I got him from a trade, though, so when he gets in boxes again I think I'll just do a giveaway for him!

I also have Chief, Marshal, Fauna, and Lolly... and I'm not the hugest fan of Lolly, actually. She's adorable, but I already have Fauna and Flurry. So I think I'll also do a giveaway for Lolly when her time comes (she's not even original, so.)


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 8, 2015)

I got rid of Stitches for Vladimir A while back, I also find myself doubting Chery as well. I like them enough to keep them though. I can't really imagine my town w'/o them so I guess they are dreamies for me


----------



## laineybop (Feb 8, 2015)

I went through that when I had Julian in my town. I thought he was going to be a good fit, but I ended up thinking he was a little creepy. Then I ended up getting Marshall at the same time, & all the creepy things about Julian I loved coming from Marshall...


----------



## Jou (Feb 8, 2015)

Merengue.. >.o She just.. I dunno..


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

Jou said:


> Merengue.. >.o She just.. I dunno..



This happened to me too! I can't explain why. I'm glad I grabbed her from a friend instead of trying to buy her somewhere because she just... fell flat for me. It's baffling because I love all these food-themed things ingame. I love her strawberry nose oh my gosh. But as far as actually interacting with her goes, mehhh. No longer dreamie material.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 9, 2015)

Sherra said:


> I kind of feel that way about Ankha.



I've gone back and forth on her twice


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 9, 2015)

I guess Merengue to an extent. She's reeeeeally boring but she's so cute.


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

I never expected I'd like Mira as much as I do now.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Flo for me. When I first saw her in a dream town I was like "Wow, cool! A gothic penguin!" So I used up one of my new-town-plot reset tricks to get her. I was so happy when she moved in, I would talk to her all the time. But over time she kept looking more and more bland to me. Finally I just thought "Nah, I'll get another Uchi" and voided her. Then I got Cherry (always loved her though) but decided I liked Muffy a bit more so I replaced Cherry with Muffy.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 9, 2015)

Marshal. I got him and I was so excited to have him, but I wasn't as amused as I felt I should have been. I did like him but I still prefer O'hare, my first dream villager ever.


----------



## Leela (Feb 9, 2015)

I got Static from a friend's void and I was very happy since he was one of my dreamies. However, when he moved in, I took one look at his house exterior and thought 'nope'. It instantly put me off him because his house was an eyesore and it ruined the look of my town. I liked Static himself, but he just had to go.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ankha and beau....I ended up giving Ankha away but Beau eventually grew on me..idk it was just seeing him in the game I didn't get the wow factor like I did looking at his picture online..lol weird


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 9, 2015)

I wanted Bam for a while. When I finally got him, I was really happy for like a day, and then he started to annoy me a bit. I just don't like jock villagers all that much.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't care about dreamies. I like random villagers moving in. In my case, I often end up loving the less popular ones, like Tabby and Boone. I like them both more than Marshal. In fact, I'll probably let Marshal leave before either of them. However, I'm not planning on letting anyone move out for a while. (So no PMs about Marshal, please. LOL)


----------



## Mioki (Feb 10, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I don't care about dreamies. I like random villagers moving in. In my case, I often end up loving the less popular ones, like Tabby and Boone. I like them both more than Marshal. In fact, I'll probably let Marshal leave before either of them. However, I'm not planning on letting anyone move out for a while. (So no PMs about Marshal, please. LOL)



Marshal is pretty cute and quirky, but he can get old. I feel bad because I made him a dreamie before knowing about this site OR the statistics, then found out he's pretty much the most popular animal around...

Teddy is in my town right now and he is so gosh darn cute. I wish I could keep him, but his house is in a horrible spot...


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 10, 2015)

I wanted Ankha for a while in my first town to be paired with Lucky... I got her and was totally turned off. I felt like she was so over hyped at the time. Instead I got Freya as my snooty, she's a beaut! 

Now for Kyoshi Mint is probably the best snooty out there for me. She's so cute with that smile but she can be mean when she needs to be when she's talking about my HAIRBUN for the last 23rd time! lolz


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 10, 2015)

Bruce has lost his lustre for me, especially since I managed to get Static. I'm a little sad about it but I'm sure someone else will love and appreciate him once I get him in boxes.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 10, 2015)

Pietro.  I adore his design, but all the picture I saw of him, his colors didn't seem as bright.  He strains my eyes, but I don't want to let him go since his design is one of my favs.  I just wish the colors weren't so eye-burning.


----------



## Delibird (Feb 10, 2015)

Marina. I traded Merengue for her and I was really excited because she was super cute. But then about two days after she moved in I was kinda meh on her. I really tried to make myself like her, but I just couldn't. Normals are kind of boring in general, but she seemed extra boring to me.


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 10, 2015)

Not really. I think wisely before deciding someone is a dreamie. Every dreamie I've ever had, were loved and well taken cared of. Most have stayed longer than others, obviously. The only dreamie I've had that has been there since day one, and always will be is Deirdre. She was my first dreamie, and will forever be my BFF! Every other dreamie, is loved loads and then eventually set free.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 10, 2015)

i paid 400k for francine and now i can't wait to get her out ;_; she just creeps me out and is kind of mean too


----------



## Viixen (Feb 11, 2015)

Ankha unfortunately. She's incredibly dull.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 11, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> i paid 400k for francine and now i can't wait to get her out ;_; she just creeps me out and is kind of mean too



I would love to have Francine in my town!  Though my town has 10 villagers in it, and nobody seems keen on moving right now.  

I have Chrissy and my dream is to have both of them in the same town <3


As for myself, I spent SO MUCH TIME trying to convince Anabelle to move in my town from the igloo, only for me to not really "click" with her at all....It's rather sad and I know that when she pings to move, I'm not going to stop her...


----------



## creme (Feb 11, 2015)

lolly and genji tbh


----------



## lykkelille (Feb 11, 2015)

I have to say Merengue. Ended up ignoring her and giving her away to a better home


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm going to agree with all the other people who say Ankha. She's boring and that constant frown doesn't work as well for her as it does for Marshal.


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

I always really wanted Bob, but then when I got him I wasn't so keen. I don't dislike him, he's just not a dreamie anymore.


----------



## Chibiusa (Feb 12, 2015)

I wanted Tia for a while but when I got her, I didn't really want her in my town anymore. Just didn't connect/care for her all that much.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm not so sure as kody now that I have him, and considering Bam says IDENTICAL things to him because of the same personality its liek i'm talking to the same animal lol i literally received the same letter from them both at the same time


----------



## Mioki (Feb 16, 2015)

I have yet to get Deirdre, but I'm worried I won't like her much. Uchis and Jocks are ehhhh to me. I want to make a second town someday and move her over to it with Beau.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 17, 2015)

A few of mine were higher-tier villagers that just didn't live up to the hype for me, now that I think about it...


----------



## Mayor Jannely (Feb 18, 2015)

Happened to me with Lucky a while back. Since I had Beau before him, Lucky's speech got drawn out over time and I would've moved him out too if he wasn't in the perfect spot.


----------



## goey0614 (Feb 18, 2015)

Henry, I thought I'll like him,but not as much as my other villagers, I guess it's because of his personality :X


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 18, 2015)

i got bored with marina and sold her. never really clicked. same with skye, but it was because i already had like four normal villagers. skye is adorable nonetheless, but i did trade her off.


----------

